# heather ho unaccounted for, windows on the world



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

she is a wonderful pastry chef and inspiration. 
if you have anything to share, please do.
you can read the article in restaurant news:
http://www.nrn.com/cgi/news/spec_bri...item=spec1%2D2

the whole crew at windows as well as all dining establishments, coffee vendors and snack suppliers at the world financial center did wonderful work in the city within the city.

[ September 12, 2001: Message edited by: m brown ]


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

All the brilliant minds, all the work they did, and contributions they made to their trade.. Gone in the blink of an eye. I hope they find Heather, and as many unaccounted for victims as possible, as soon as they can.


----------



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

hi,
our hearts-here in israel-are all with you!
what a terrible shock!!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

The following article cites Ms. Ho:
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl...3/MN188812.DTL


----------



## blanchtoque (Oct 29, 2000)

Heather Ho is listed as a suvivor in critical concition, on the Suvivor list for the WTC;
http://www.ny.com/wtclist.html


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

blanchtoque,

thank you for posting this site! i am not sure if it is the person i was looking for, but i found a name match, found this morning. 
i hope it is the right person. if not i am relieved for the family they belong too.

our thoughts are with Ms. Ho and her family.


----------



## plum (Mar 17, 2001)

Heather Ho's status is now 'Okay'


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

May Ms. Ho have a speedy recovery.


----------

